# Southeast Garden Railroad Show is 30 days away



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Excitement is building for the Southeast Garden Railroad Show In Dalton, Ga on May 1 and 2. Check out the website, 
www.segrs.com
There are many different activities planned for the show and afterwards. This includes clinics,banquet,open house tours around the area, and of course a large exhibition hall with 6 displays and over 25 vendors at this time from all over the country. The list of vendors will be growing.
Here is the list so far...

Almost Scratchbuilt
Bridgewerks
Dixie Home Crafters
Fun and Games
G-scale Junction
Garden Railways Magazine
Georgia Master Gardeners
Gomotorbids
JJ Models
Jack's Trains & Hobbies
John's Hobbies
John's Trains, Trucks, and Things
Just Plain Folks
Massoth
Michael Setzer
Michael's Custom Woodworking
Missouri Locomotive Company
Operation Lifesaver
RLD Hobbies
Rolling Stock
Sinbad Glue
St Aubin
Train-Li-USA
Trains by Frank and Ann
Trains to Planes Hobbies
Tunnel Hill Historical Society
Vanco Log Houses and Barns
Walden Hobbies

I have been talking with around 15 more vendors who have shown an interest in coming to the show. Some are pretty big names. There are also
4 Manufacturers that are still thinking about coming.

I will be updating the list as I know more.

If you don't see a vendor on the list, Get in contact with them and invite them to come to the show.

I hope to see many of you at the show. It will be a lot of fun.

If you have any questions, Please don't hesitate to call or email me.

David Roberts


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
Excitement in Georgia is high! Folks need to get those banquet tickets ordered by next week, as we have to notify the cook of how many plates to set! This will be a GREAT TRAIN SHOW, so everyone pack your bags and head to Georgia May 1-2. Don't forget the layout tour on Sunday, May 3. 8 FANTASTIC layouts. Y'all come!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

David 
hows the Aug show coming??


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple names I was hoping to see on the list are there, looks like a good show at least on the vendor front for Friday!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I would be there in a heartbeat if I didn't live in south florida, so far away from everything in 1 direction. This one is 713 miles away, ouch lol. I don't know od a closer show with a live steam track though. (diamondhead,ms is 771 miles away, but well worth the trek.)


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, 
Got Steam? We do! Come on, make the trip. I promise you can have some track time on the live steam track. St. Aubins usually brings some live steam stuff in their inventory, too. You never know, some other live steam maker could just show up. More vendors being added almost daily. If you really like LIVE STEAM of the 1:1 scale, go by Tennessee Valey Railroad while in the area, and ride in their 2-8-0 steam loco. Well worth the extra cost!


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

the family and I had planned to make the trek from SC....but, we just realized Tweetsie opens on the 1st...so we'll miss seeing you all in Dalton! 

my wife laughed when it dates were discovered...seems there is always a conflict with what dad wants to do. 

I wish MUCHO success for the show! 

cale


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

David/Ted,

Do you know when the schedule for the clinics will be posted? I am trying to schedule my trip to Dalton and there are several clinics that I do not want to miss.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By c nelson on 04/03/2009 11:24 AM
the family and I had planned to make the trek from SC....but, we just realized Tweetsie opens on the 1st...so we'll miss seeing you all in Dalton! 

my wife laughed when it dates were discovered...seems there is always a conflict with what dad wants to do. 

I wish MUCHO success for the show! 

cale


Yeah, there are a few other conflicts as far as railroad events in the area, but I am just giving a day to each....


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 
Around TAX DAY is my best guess. Yes, the clinics are worth the trip. Some of these guys are legends in large scale!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

It's also about 860 miles away. I was looking forward to coming until the economy took a dump. Out of vacation time and money. 

Well, there's still HAGRS and Marty's thingy later in the year. 

All Y'all have a great time and post plenty of pictures, especially of the layout tours.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 
I love Tweetsie (it is narrow gauge). However, it runs all year, and this show is only one weekend. Actually, it is only 4 1/2 hours to Tweetsie from here, so come here Friday & Saturday and Tweetsie on Sunday! Now that is a train vacation!!!


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 04/04/2009 6:28 AM
Cale, 
I love Tweetsie (it is narrow gauge). However, it runs all year, and this show is only one weekend. Actually, it is only 4 1/2 hours to Tweetsie from here, so come here Friday & Saturday and Tweetsie on Sunday! Now that is a train vacation!!!




Ted and All

we've began to look at all train related happenings in the Chat area, and are re-considering the trip...it's 4.5 hours from home, with the 33'Trailer we'll prob skip Tweet for a few weeks, let it warm up a bit for the 9mo old and go a little later in the season. Now I need a good campground. Raccoon Mtn. looks promising, and is above Dalton in Chat. so we could enjoy the other festivities..just realized Thomas is there same weekend at TVR... (Bad former Thomas exp) but how in the world could I not do the Thomas, my kids would really not be too happy if I forced them upon a train with Thomas sitting there...argh


oh well, we'll keep looking and trying to decide!? we'll see!

any info on a good campground can be sent off fora if you don't mind!


cale


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is the list of Campgrounds near Dalton, Georgia: 

Lake Conasauga Campground, Georgia, 17 miles away 

Calhoun Koa Kampground, Georgia, 19 miles away 

Ringgold Koa Kampground, Georgia, 18 miles away 

Chattanooga North KOA, Tennessee, 18 miles away 

Mc Donald Koa Kampground, Tennessee, 18 miles away 

I hope to see you soon. 

David


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 
I think the North Chattanooga KOA might be the Racoon Mountain. The Ringgold KOA is right beside the interstate and would be the colsest one to the show. Be sure to get Thomas tickets in advance as it usually sells out! Many folks come 'SEE' Thomas at the museum and then take the museum ride (it is longer and less expensive). Once you are on Thomas, you really can not SEE him pulling the train. BE SURE TO BRING LONG SLEEVE SHIRT, LONG PANTS, AND CLOSED TOED SHOES (required by insurance) TO RIDE IN THE STEAM LOCO ENGINE. AN EXCELLENT EXPERIENCE! Don't forget to visit the railroad tunnel at Tunnel Hill (about 15 minutes from show), and the Dalton Depot for a meal (Exceptional food). Also, south you will find the Civil War and Locomotive Museum in Kennesaw, featuring the 4-4-0 loco 'General'. Kennesaw is about 1 hour and 15 minutes south of the show site. Lots of TRAINS in the area!!!!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 04/04/2009 5:59 PM
Also, south you will find the Civil War and Locomotive Museum in Kennesaw, featuring the 4-4-0 loco 'General'. Kennesaw is about 1 hour and 15 minutes south of the show site. Lots of TRAINS in the area!!!!


And of even further interest at The Southern Museum is the Glover collection:

http://www.southernmuseum.org/exhibits_glover.htm


....and appaarently they have Georgia's "Merci" car too, learned something new!


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Too bad you can't go Michael and Ted, it is sure to be a great show. Ted I think I'll be bringing a total of 8 friends should girlfriends, boyfriends, and wives give their ok. The only regret that I have from the ECLSTS was not getting a picture of myself with Dave Sauerwald. I'm very glad to know that Bridgewerks will be there. Garrett, you still going to go? Bring JefFRO lol 

-Will


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Marty need to worry about the SGRS for now then the KC show. Come on down and help support it. its a couple of hundred miles closer for ya







Later RJD


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Marty, 

Don't worry about the KC show. It is doing fine. I already have new vendors signed up and I think all of the others are coming back. 
I'm trying a bunch of new things at SEGRS that I will build upon at HAGRS. They both should be great shows 

David


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 04/06/2009 10:07 AM
Too bad you can't go Michael and Ted, it is sure to be a great show. Ted I think I'll be bringing a total of 8 friends should girlfriends, boyfriends, and wives give their ok. The only regret that I have from the ECLSTS was not getting a picture of myself with Dave Sauerwald. I'm very glad to know that Bridgewerks will be there. Garrett, you still going to go? Bring JefFRO lol 

-Will


I fear "The Fro" will be saving his off days for the NC&StL convention, especially as he is in charge of it this year. A friend and I put together the driving tour for the former Nashville and Tuscaloosa (South Central TN) this weekend. Interesting trip, we even found some 1880s rail dating back to the pre N&C narrow gauge days!!!!

This should be a good show, and hopefully will bring some props to us in the South, so let us make it worth it for the vendors guys!!!!! I am happy to see Train Li, gotta figure out my track needs for my branchline out of my main depot at Neustadt/Nové Město and down the hill.

.....speaking of vendors, I was hoping a local outfit (Gardentexture) would be there, I would like to see some of their products, but I have not seen them listed yet? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif There have been a couple examples of their buildings being "Europeanized" on the web that looked promising.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....hey, as far as the campgrounds in the Chattanooga area. Supposedly there is a Quarry Hunslet stored at one of these, one of a few that was imported by C.B. Arnette of Murfreesboro back about 40 odd years ago. 

One of three European narrow gauge locos I know of in Tennessee.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 04/06/2009 7:19 PM


.....speaking of vendors, I was hoping a local outfit (Gardentexture) would be there, I would like to see some of their products, but I have not seen them listed yet?







" align="absmiddle" border="0" /> There have been a couple examples of their buildings being "Europeanized" on the web that looked promising.






Those folks are SUPER! hope to see them as well!


cale


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, 
Garden Texture will be on site, they will be doing a clinic, just not a booth. I think a couple vendors may have some of his buildings for sale. At the very least, you can order from Bob Kelly at the show.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well life is complete now! What day is his clinic?


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, 
You are right to be excited! Clinic info will be posted about April 15. Most will be both days


----------

